# Chat Room



## GaryHibbert

Sure nice to see the chat room back.  But...........what's with the chat text box appearing st the bottom of EVERY page on the forum??????  
It's a real PIA.  If I want to see who's chatting and about what, I'll go to the chat room.  This is way too In Your Face and I DON'T appreciate it at all.
The banner blocks what I want to read and if you happen to accidentlyy click on it, which I've done twice while typing this, the whole conversation pops up and covers everything.
I really hate this!!!!  Hopefully Jeff-- @TulsaJeff  --can have the programmers get rid of this VERY ANNOYING PROBLEM.
Gary


----------



## flatbroke

Lmao


----------



## flatbroke

I really like. And appreciate it very much


----------



## daveomak

Gary, morning....  Scroll the main screen and it shouldn't be in your way....  You will get used to it... 
I like the fact it's always there so I can see when and who's in chat....
Good job on the chat Jeff ......


----------



## tropics

GaryHibbert said:


> Sure nice to see the chat room back.  But...........what's with the chat text box appearing st the bottom of EVERY page on the forum??????
> It's a real PIA.  If I want to see who's chatting and about what, I'll go to the chat room.  This is way too In Your Face and I DON'T appreciate it at all.
> The banner blocks what I want to read and if you happen to accidentlyy click on it, which I've done twice while typing this, the whole conversation pops up and covers everything.
> I really hate this!!!!  Hopefully Jeff-- @TulsaJeff  --can have the programmers get rid of this VERY ANNOYING PROBLEM.
> Gary



I agree it is like having the box on the Lowes page,how many people leave that open.I posted about it this morning it is on page 3 now.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/chat-window.279296/
Richie


----------



## daveomak

This is what I see ....


----------



## chilerelleno

Its not as bad on a notebook as my phone, but still annoying to me.
It is a distraction for me and gets in my way.
Windows 8.1/Firefox
Android/Chrome


----------



## Braz

Apparently it is only a problem for folks accessing the forum on their phones. It is not a problem for me on my laptop, where it looks just like Dave's post above.


----------



## flatbroke

Works great on my iPhone 6 Plus. I don’t make a habit out of reading the bottom right hand corner of my screen though and usually only look at the top half then scroll on but I’m not picky neither is my wife. If she were I’d be single.


----------

